

Functional Programming in Java from a Scala Addict - benburton
http://coderwall.com/p/_f74xw

======
TeeWEE
Interesting article. However he forgets to mention that this will be much
easier in Java 8, with the support for Lambdas. Which comes wich JSR 335.

<http://openjdk.java.net/projects/lambda/>

~~~
clhodapp
Perhaps he doesn't forget, but wants to speak about what you should do today.
Or, perhaps he doesn't know about Java 8 lambdas. Ultimately, your comment
would come off a lot less offensively if you had said something like
"Interesting article. I wonder if Java 8 lambdas will change this. <link>".

------
thebluesky
The article has a point. Guava is pretty nice, but using anonymous inner
classes to implement filters gets pretty ugly.

